
History of philosophy, “without any gaps.” - seesomesense
http://www.historyofphilosophy.net/all-episodes
======
brudgers
Copleston's _History of Philosophy_ is a good read, but without much coverage
of anything non-Occidental:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_History_of_Philosophy_(Cople...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_History_of_Philosophy_\(Copleston\))

------
aethertron
An excellent podcast series.

Another great one:
[https://www.partiallyexaminedlife.com/](https://www.partiallyexaminedlife.com/)

------
seesomesense
The series looks at the ideas, lives and historical context of the major
philosophers as well as the lesser-known figures of the tradition.

Episodes 1 - 14: The Presocratics

1 - Everything is Full of Gods: Thales 2 - Infinity and Beyond: Anaximander
and Anaximenes 3 - Created In Our Image: Xenophanes Against Greek Religion 4 -
The Man With The Golden Thigh: Pythagoras 5 - Old Man River: Heraclitus 6 - MM
McCabe on Heraclitus 7 - The Road Less Traveled: Parmenides 8 - You Can't Get
There From Here: Zeno and Melissus 9 - The Final Cut: Democritus and Leucippus
10 - Mind Over Mixture: Anaxagoras 11 - All You Need is Love, and Five Other
Things: Empedocles 12 - Malcolm Schofield on the Presocratics 13 - Good Humor
Men: the Hippocratics 14 - Making the Weaker Argument the Stronger: the
Sophists Episodes 15 - 33: Socrates and Plato

15 - Socrates without Plato: the Accounts of Aristophanes and Xenophon

